# Doea anyone know what the IELTS test is like to get i to Canada?



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

We were born and raised in England so does anyone know if we'd find the general test quite easy.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Hope you understand this thread, late night do a couple of errors. Oops! Sorry! Xx


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

I give up!


----------



## gfk (Sep 8, 2010)

*ielts*



emma329 said:


> I give up!


check out the practice tests online, or get a book on ielts.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Is it the general test for Canada?


----------



## gfk (Sep 8, 2010)

emma329 said:


> Is it the general test for Canada?


yes. general test
not too difficult for a native english speaker, but i would describe it as tricky.
hope this helps, but again , i would advise you to take a few practice shots on the internet.


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks gfk.Will do x


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Gonnae no dae that! ;-)


----------



## emma329 (May 21, 2012)

Thanks G-Mo lol


----------



## fletcher m (May 9, 2012)

You can get the four IELTS test books from the library for free. The books cover the academic tests and the general tests. 4 different areas, reading, writing listening and another I can't think of! Perhaps a little interview that you speak about yourself and you can't fail it, though you could get a bad result with a poor score if you had problems asking a pretty simple question 

Seriously, worth the effort to get a good score, unless you have so many points that you can afford to drop points....... HTH.


----------

